

Goodbye, Google:Mozilla makes Yahoo the default Firefox search engine in the U.S - h43k3r
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/19/goodbye-google-mozilla-makes-yahoo-the-default-firefox-search-engine-for-the-next-five-years/

======
h43k3r
I find bing( which is powering yahoo) pretty bad for technical queries. For
normal searches, its fine.

